# Dining room re model



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Dining room dragged kicking and screaming from the 90s..

Hadn't been decorated in s few years :doublesho and Antient alluminum framed patio doors ... to be fair, they were working fine but their hardwood surround was goosed. Flat roof above patio doors resealed to cure damp issue on right hand wall.





Outside looking in ...



Brother in law doing his stuff .,.





All walls and ceiling stripped in preparation for skimming...



Walls plastered ...


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

On to the wood work ... I'd tried nitromores and B & Q own brand paint strippers but they are abdoloute garbage. Was recommended this stuff ...



It does exactly what it says on the tin ...





Many layers of paint were removed. Possibly never taken back to wood before !?



New flooring down ...


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

New skirtings ...



Ready for paint...





Watered down coat of emulsion onto fresh plaster prior to two top coats ...


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

End in sight ..





Just some new wall art and new lighting to install ...



Outside in ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great job


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

That's looking great. Bet you are really pleased with that.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks, yes. Still lots to do but pleased with progress so far :thumb:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks very nice


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks night and day. Very fresh looking now


----------

